# Happy New Year!



## Smitty (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, as no one's said it I will:

Happy New Year to you all! 

(And may this one be filled with playing country music backwards, in which your credit card debt is reversed, you get your house back, your job back, your dog back, and so on...)

And let's all hope that Nate makes it home from the Rock Bottom tonight in the arms of an amorous young lady.


----------



## dave3009 (Dec 31, 2008)

Good grief New Year is almost over for the whole world and there is only one mention.

Happy New Year Folks.

Enjoy every minute you can


----------



## bam12 (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy new year to all

and a big thanks for all those who have helped me in this forum


----------



## NateO (Dec 31, 2008)

Smitty said:


> And let's all hope that Nate makes it home from the Rock Bottom tonight in the arms of an amorous young lady.


ROFL! First time I'll have be there in a week and a half. I appreciate the kind sentiments! 

Happy New Year, everyone!!


----------



## Oorang (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csf1Q9aSR7A


----------



## riaz (Jan 1, 2009)

Smitty said:


> Well, as no one's said it I will:
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!
> 
> ...



By the same logic, may you sink in his/her arms, rather than end up with your arms in the sink.

Happy new year to all, with many thanks for all the unstinting and ungrudging help given free, gratis and for nowt.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 1, 2009)

I've woken with a headache today despite not having had one alcoholic beverage yesterday!  Proof if proof were needed that I'm over 30 years of age.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Domski (Jan 1, 2009)

Not slept yet and off to the football now. Not sure I can carry this on much longer but I'll try!!!

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## motilulla (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is the weather report 2009:
Everybody will have-
Rains of blessings
Wind of joys
Fogs of peace
Dews of love
Snow of happiness & blossom of gods
Wish you all a very HAPPY NEW YEAR '09

With all my love, i'm greatful to all who have helped me.

Thanks and Regards,
Moti


----------



## NateO (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, the prettiest girl in the pub kissed me. I'll settle for that!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 1, 2009)

is that "prettiest" pre or post beer-goggles ?


----------



## NateO (Jan 1, 2009)

Both!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 1, 2009)

I hope you didn't kiss all of them


----------



## NateO (Jan 1, 2009)

I just realized that's Mike Redmond on the far left, the Minnesota Twins' (back-up) catcher. The kisser is on the far right.


----------



## NateO (Jan 1, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> I hope you didn't kiss all of them


 
The dude on the 2nd to right tried to kiss me, but his advances were successfully quashed!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 1, 2009)

NateO said:


> I just realized that's Mike Redmond on the far left, the Minnesota Twins' (back-up) catcher. The kisser is on the far right.



It's nice to see that even the stars of MLB resort to wearing their blackberry on their belts...


----------



## NateO (Jan 1, 2009)

He's probably married, with children - Fashion faux pas' are required/standard at this stage in life. Ask Richard.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 1, 2009)

Cheeky bugger!

Now what was I doing? Oh yes:

"Dear Tom, on the subject of Mr Nathan Oliver...."


----------



## Smitty (Jan 1, 2009)

NateO said:


> I just realized that's Mike Redmond on the far left, the Minnesota Twins' (back-up) catcher. The kisser is on the far right.



Looks like he's not too good since he's wearing a waiter's outfit. 

But a hearty heah-ho on kissing the "twins"...


----------



## NateO (Jan 1, 2009)

My goodness, Richard's launching haymakers in 2009? 

I see your tactical strike and raise you, one. I can now picture my next email...

"Dearest Vicki, it's not often I make mistake... It's even rarer that I admit it, but on the subject of Mr. Richard Schollar..."



Mike Redmond is actually very good for a backup, he's not Joe Mauer, but very solid for a 2nd tier MLB player.


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 1, 2009)

> Mike Redmond is actually very good for a backup, he's not Joe Mauer, but very solid for a 2nd tier MLB player.


Yes, but how are his Excel skills???


----------



## NateO (Jan 1, 2009)

Joe4 said:


> Yes, but how are his Excel skills???


 
Probably not much better than Allison Fisher's, who laughed at my pool game, in spite of my game not being that bad... You want to talk about cheeky? 

She was intrigued about my use of Excel, however.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 1, 2009)

NateO said:
			
		

> She was intrigued about my use of Excel, however



sounds like she was cueing you for tips...

(hey, when did I turn into Riaz ?)

P.S. Shame you're not from where I'm from -- after all we know they all love a bit of English !


----------



## RoryA (Jan 2, 2009)

No need to send that note, Nate. I've already made sure that Richard is on Vicki and Akim's watch list... 
Oh, and Happy New Year one and all!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 2, 2009)

DonkeyOte said:


> P.S. Shame you're not from where I'm from -- after all we know they all love a bit of English !


 
Boy to Girl: So do you have any old world Englander in you?
G: No
B: Would you like some?



> No need to send that note, Nate. I've already made sure that Richard is on Vicki and Akim's watch list...


 
Hey! What is this - abuse Richard day or something?!


----------



## RoryA (Jan 2, 2009)

Good heavens, no. Not "abuse Richard *day*" ...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 2, 2009)

rorya said:


> Good heavens, no. Not "abuse Richard *day*" ...


 
And I hope your wife really makes you suffer after the baby arrives - housework, smelly nappies (diapers) and all!


----------



## RoryA (Jan 2, 2009)

As if she'd wait for the baby to arrive to make me suffer...


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 2, 2009)

er... you already have smelly diaper issues ?


----------



## RoryA (Jan 2, 2009)

Been practising on the cat (she's old and slightly incontinent)...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 2, 2009)

That's a truly horrendous notion


----------



## riaz (Jan 2, 2009)

rorya said:


> Been practising on the cat (she's old and slightly incontinent)...



Reminds me of an old Dudley Moore movie: "When Grandma breaks wind, we kick the dog".

Are you sure it's the cat you should be blaming?


----------



## Smitty (Jan 2, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> Boy to Girl: So do you have any old world Englander in you?
> G: No
> B: Would you like some?



Reminds me of a spoof ad by a local radion station for Dicken's Cider...

Hard apple cider of course. *eg*


----------



## NateO (Jan 2, 2009)

rorya said:


> No need to send that note, Nate.


 
Thanks, Rory!!


----------

